# How you make money.



## Evolutionary (Apr 26, 2009)

If you're out of money and need to buy something or if you just want to get heaps of money where do you get it?

Defeating the E4 again and again with a Pokemon holding the Amulet Coin works but can get repetitive. 

Sometimes I like training against the Rich Couple outside the Pokemon Mansion...the lady gives me 14,400 I think and the man 8,640 both with the Amulet Coin plus they're pretty low level Pokemon...45 and 27 at highest I think. And if you faint or get hurt you can heal in the mansion which is a few steps away.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah I pretty much just used to farm the E4 over and over again.
It's repetitive, but you have to do it if you want to level pokemon holding exp share, so it's kinda two birds with one stone. Most of that money goes towards Poke-drugs, but if you don't spend it, it builds up to 999,999 in no time.


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 26, 2009)

I also use the E4 as a money making machine. However I'm pretty cheap, so I don't usually buy items unless I really have to. ^_^


----------



## Jolty (Apr 26, 2009)

Money cheat with action replay
However if I'm on a game that I don't have cheats for, I defeat the E4 a million times or sell any useless crap I happen to have in my bag


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 27, 2009)

I use the E4.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 27, 2009)

I usually use the E4, but sometimes I go underground and dig up a bunch of stuff to sell most of it if I get bored.


----------



## Claudster (Apr 27, 2009)

E4 and sometimes the rich couple but yeah mostly the E4.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 27, 2009)

What game is the Rich Couple in? D/P/P?


----------



## Claudster (Apr 27, 2009)

Minkow said:


> What game is the Rich Couple in? D/P/P?


I am pretty sure they are in all of them


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 27, 2009)

Sell every item I can spare and rematch trainers and the Pokémon League.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2009)

I usually keep heaps of nuggets/star pieces in my bag because I keep forgetting to sell them. If those run out, I sell all the items I don't need, then go around abusing the VS Seeker.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 27, 2009)

In FR/LG it's always nice to take advantage of the Nugget Bridge trick. Pretty much, you beat the first five trainers on the bridge, deposit all of you Pokemon and take out an incredibly weak Pokemon. Then fight the last trainer over and over again, hopefully losing each time. At the beginning of every battle vs. him, he gives you a Nugget, so if you repetitively lose to him, you can get a ton of Nuggets. 

In DP I face the trainers outside of the mansion. When I'm leveling up my weaker Pokemon, I give them the Amulet coin and face them. Two birds with one stone.

Otherwise, E4 most definitely.


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Ah yes, I did the trick in Fr/Lg but then I couldn't transfer money :(

Sure I could but Proteins and things but I wouldn't be able to sell it without feeling quite bad.


----------



## Psyburn (Apr 29, 2009)

I just go to the battleground, hotel restaurant, and go vs seeker spamming.

Plus the underground gives out worthless items to sell....wish I could sell spheres for money, they'd be out of my hair too.


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 30, 2009)

I turned on Platinum this morning, looked at the trainer status in the save window, and suddenly realized, "Hey; I've got well over 900,000 poke-moneys". I've only fought the E4 once, actually; most of the money comes from the Trainer Cafe on Valor Lakefront, the Battleground, occasional Vs Seeker re-battles, Pokecenter battles, and just plain not doing anything with it all, really.


----------



## Lollicat (Apr 30, 2009)

As about twenty other people have already said, I use the Elite Four. I have a team of four level 100s, so I can stomp the E4 with them and equip some Exp. Shares to the Pokemon that lag behind on my main team. And all the 100s have Amulet Coins. :O


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 30, 2009)

Face the elite four. ^^


----------



## spaekle (Apr 30, 2009)

I use the E4 occasionally, but I tend to not like going through that unless I want to or I'm really low on money. I usually go around with an Amulet Coin and the VS Seeker and sell things I don't need.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 1, 2009)

I tend to hold onto nuggets and other such sellables until I need the money. It's actually kind of smart, since trainers can't take those away when you lose.

I tend to supercede my need for money... But rematching trainers with the Vs. Seeker works for me, I'm too lazy to fight the entire Elite Four again.


----------



## Alxprit (May 1, 2009)

Guys.
Two rich guys over at the Pokemon Mansion give out 24,400 each with the amulet coin in Platinum if you fight them a lot (by that I mean making them stronger via VS Seeker).
A lot faster than beating a team of five for only a little more.


----------

